

What's Wrong With Our Front Page: 100% Bounce Rate. HELP - pcd
http://reviewmailer.herokuapp.com/

======
pedalpete
First off, why even have a separate sign-up page? You aren't getting any
details there really.

It completely looks like spam. How are you going to know what my app is? You
don't ask for my app, you only ask for my e-mail.

You could make this much simpler.

1) (as others have mentioned) state on your homepage what you do.

2) include a space for me to put my e-mail address, don't take me to another
page

3) don't ask to spam me with your "We make some really cool things. Check this
box if you would like the occasional email about our other products. Don't
worry, we dont like spam either!" That just looks really bad.

Basically make it all a simple as possible.

~~~
pcd
I though I would answer your 1,2,3 points as it might generate some more ideas
about how to go about achieving conversions.

1) I thought it was simple (but I may be too close to the project). We scrape
the apple website in all countries for reviews to apps that you have entered
in the site(they don't have to be your own). Then we translate the non english
ones and email them to you if you have any new ones that day. It's really
great to help you track what your users are saying about your app. Or what
users are saying about your competitions apps.

2) This is good advice and easily fixed. Thanks!

3) Noted. I will remove it!

Thanks a lot for your feedback.

~~~
pedalpete
Ok, let's look at #1. That is the product you are selling, not just my
reviews, but the reviews of competing apps or other apps in the space.

Which leaves me with two more questions. 1) where is the text field where I
enter in the apps that I want to recieve reviews about

2) why don't you turn this into an app? Why is it a web/e-mail solution?

We all have so much e-mail already, you could simply create an app, the app
user gets a unique ID, you go scraping and when you find new reviews, you send
a notification and the person can then see them.

Furthermore, you should be able to do some metrics on "people who are getting
reviews on x app are also getting reviews on y app, which may help companies
stay up on new competitors.

~~~
pcd
1) You need to sign up before you can add the apps that you are interested in
tracking

2) We are considering an mobile app version of the the product. We wanted to
gauge user interest before expanding even further

I like the last suggestion. We are looking to add extra features in the future
but we are concentrating on getting the MPV off the ground first

------
sdoering
First: I don't know what the app does. Not in technical terms, but what
problem it solves for me. Imagine your ideal customer. Imagine his itch. And
then imagine, that you have less then 5 seconds to tell him, that you solve
his problem.

Even after reading the comments on HN, I do not know, if it mails me the
reviews I wrote, or the reviews, that anybody wrote on my app.

If it is the 2nd, I could imagine a use-case, when I look at my workmates, who
manage our apps. They might be users. But I would not tell them of this
service, as I did not understand it.

Else:

\- Sign-Up-Button(Call to action) below the fold. \- Get a lot more feedback
on Design-Iterations from people outside (so the HN-Post was good) \- A|B-Test
your Design (For example with Genetify:
<https://github.com/gregdingle/genetify/wiki>)

~~~
pcd
Hi sdoering,

You are correct, it is the 2nd one. It emails reviews that other people have
written about your app.

It is targeted at iOS app developers who want to know what their users are
saying their app (or even their competitors app). It removes the need for the
developer to manually check the App Stores each day to see if customers have
left feedback (as a bonus it also translates reviews into English).

Thanks for the tip about the sign up button above the fold.

------
hndjmrh
TLDR: What is it?

It doesn't give enough info about what you're offering. As a potential
(paying) user I need to see some features and benefits on the homepage.

~~~
pcd
Thanks for the feedback. I always look at mailchimp.com as a basis. Should it
be something more like that?

~~~
hndjmrh
Perhaps, <http://mailchimp.com/why-mailchimp/> will give you some more
pointers.

When I visit your website I would like the following answered:

\- Why do I need to read new reviews of my iOS applications?

\- And more importantly, why would I pay for this service?

\- What's your value proposition?

~~~
pcd
Awesome! Thanks. All this 'obvious' marketing stuff isn't obvious to everyone.
Thanks for your help.

------
roguecoder
Don't care about the product, the button is below the fold, the whole thing
looks like cheap clipart and I don't enter my email on pages that look likely
to be spam-collection mechanisms.

Mostly, though, the idea of having my app's reviews emailed to me is entirely
unappealing. The only time I'd expect you to find people who wanted that
service was right after they had googled for "app store reviews emailed to
me".

~~~
pcd
Hehe, I'll not be offended by the clipart comment as I made the image myself
and I am an engineer! Could you give me a hint about how to make it look less
spammy? The app relies on your email address to send you reviews.

This was a "scratch your own itch" project. I find it really useful as a
developer to know what my users are saying. But each to their own.

~~~
roguecoder
:) I wasn't intending to offend, so I'm glad none was taken.

As an engineer, I usually cheat and stick to text with typography. I'd put the
name in big-and-bold, with detail information below, offset but at least as
prominent. I'd describe exactly what it is the product does, add at least a
link to some information about yourself or the company and change the "sign up
now" button to something like, "enter your email to give it a shot!"

<http://pinboard.in/> is my favorite example of engineer-driven-design. You
have an advantage: you are an engineer selling to engineers. I'd suggest
thinking about what makes you respect a website or noticing which calls-to-
action you follow for a week, and then trying to apply those lessons to your
own site.

~~~
pcd
Great advice roguecoder. Thanks. I will have to think about this!

------
antidoh
I believe I understood exactly what it does (mail new reviews by other people
of "my" app). I also think it looks OK.

It may be no one wants a service like that.

------
voxx
Well, it's completely ambiguous. Why is your land page not an explanation of
what your product is?

~~~
pcd
It seems this point is coming through clearly. I think maybe I was too close
to the project when I wrote what it did.

See above comment for a description!

Thanks for your feedback.

------
pcd
Anyone?

